# Leaf spring mounts



## moberg12 (May 12, 2011)

Okay I'm just getting started tearing into my trailer rebuild. One thing I have noticed is odd about my trailer is the rear spring mount. 






In the pic the front of the trailer is to the right. 

It is my understanding that the shackle should be hanging vertical, but I am no trailer expert. So are my springs too short?? They measure 39" and I have not been able to find any replacement springs longer than 30"

Thanks in advance


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 12, 2011)

Straight down or even a little to the rear. The way it is now is probably binding up the spring. You can have the mount moved forward. Can you take a picture showing more of the trailer, spring and hub?


----------



## moberg12 (May 12, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Straight down or even a little to the rear. The way it is now is probably binding up the spring. You can have the mount moved forward. Can you take a picture showing more of the trailer, spring and hub?












Front mount

I was hoping to find a spring that I could just bolt in!!


----------



## parkerdog (May 12, 2011)

Are both sides like that? Are the springs broken? Mine are rusty too on the trailer I just bought but I'm not going to replace. I'm either wire wheeling them or sandblasting. Then google trailer parts, you can get all the hardware even spring eyes, U-bolts etc. pretty cheap.


----------



## PartsMan (May 12, 2011)

Are they in a bind now?
You may just need to pop them out.


----------



## moberg12 (May 13, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> Are both sides like that? Are the springs broken? Mine are rusty too on the trailer I just bought but I'm not going to replace. I'm either wire wheeling them or sandblasting. Then google trailer parts, you can get all the hardware even spring eyes, U-bolts etc. pretty cheap.



Yes both sides are like that!



PartsMan said:


> Are they in a bind now?
> You may just need to pop them out.



I have no idea if they are in a bind. I'm taking it to the local trailer shop this afternoon to get their opinion.


----------



## Derek (May 13, 2011)

They should be angled to the rear. They got like that likely when the trailer was unloaded and hit a big bump. I bet the trailer rides like poo, hopping all over the road, as if it had almost no suspension.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2011)

Try jacking up the trailer by the frame and see if the spring will drop. You may have to help it with a crow bar.


----------



## Derek (May 13, 2011)

Ya I would try that. Unfortunately it will likely happen again because the spring mounts are to far apart


----------



## moberg12 (May 17, 2011)

Derek said:


> They should be angled to the rear. They got like that likely when the trailer was unloaded and hit a big bump. I bet the trailer rides like poo, hopping all over the road, as if it had almost no suspension.



I honestly think that was the way it was put together. My trailer shop thought it was odd but didn't think it would hurt anything to tow it that way. I'm still a little skeptical, mostly of the old springs breaking!!!

Searching around I found this:
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330531_200330531

Anyone ever use one of these kits??


----------



## Derek (May 17, 2011)

Is there something wrong with your current axle? If not you could always just order springs and mounts with u-bolts. Then replace the bearings in the hubs. As long as the width is correct the kit looks to be everything you would need. However it will make your trailer taller, your current axle looks like a ~4" drop axle. I plan to lower mine when I rebuild the trailer.


----------



## moberg12 (May 17, 2011)

Derek said:


> Is there something wrong with your current axle? If not you could always just order springs and mounts with u-bolts. Then replace the bearings in the hubs. As long as the width is correct the kit looks to be everything you would need. However it will make your trailer taller, your current axle looks like a ~4" drop axle. I plan to lower mine when I rebuild the trailer.



Current axle looks to be okay. I took everything apart this past weekend and it looks like I need two new hubs and a new spindle. Luckily the spindles are replaceable. The current springs are 39" long, and really need to be about 43" to fit the mounts correctly, and I haven't found any replacement springs that long. 

Adding everything up the cost of the kit makes the most sense.


----------



## Derek (May 17, 2011)

I was saying the width of the axle from wheel to wheel. If your getting new springs just get all new mounts welded onto the trailer, so they are the correct distance apart. Personally I would get new springs and mounts and repair your current axle. Using the current axle will keep the trailer low. Raising the trailer 4" might not seem like alot but you will regret it if you launch at shallow ramps.


----------



## moberg12 (May 17, 2011)

Derek said:


> I was saying the width of the axle from wheel to wheel. If your getting new springs just get all new mounts welded onto the trailer, so they are the correct distance apart. Personally I would get new springs and mounts and repair your current axle. Using the current axle will keep the trailer low. Raising the trailer 4" might not seem like alot but you will regret it if you launch at shallow ramps.



the width of that axle and the old axle are less than half an inch off. I need to measure the spring centers to make sure it will fit. 

I guess I'm having trouble visualizing that setup raising the trailer. The springs can mount on top or below the axle. Currently the back of the trailer sits pretty high.


----------



## Derek (May 17, 2011)

I saw it in the second picture you posted. Currently you have the axle setup below the springs, but the spindle bolts to the axle ~4" (im guessing) above the axle centerline, effectively lowering the trailer height between your tires. It is called a drop axle. The kit you posted has the spindle directly off the end of the axle. So using the same springs the existing axle will make the trailer lower. Your trailer maybe currently sitting higher then it should because shackles are setup incorrect.


----------



## moberg12 (May 17, 2011)

Derek said:


> I saw it in the second picture you posted. Currently you have the axle setup below the springs, but the spindle bolts to the axle ~4" (im guessing) above the axle centerline, effectively lowering the trailer height between your tires. It is called a drop axle. The kit you posted has the spindle directly off the end of the axle. So using the same springs the existing axle will make the trailer lower. Your trailer maybe currently sitting higher then it should because shackles are setup incorrect.



I get what you're saying


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 17, 2011)

My best guess is the springs were replaced once and they had the same issue finding the correct length. As long as the axle is located to give you the proper tongue weight you can have the rear spring mounts relocated.


----------



## moberg12 (May 19, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> My best guess is the springs were replaced once and they had the same issue finding the correct length. As long as the axle is located to give you the proper tongue weight you can have the rear spring mounts relocated.




That is what I have decided to do. I'm just going to replace the springs and order the new spring hanging hardware. 

Can anyone post a pic of what a correct setup should look like.

Thanks


----------



## Derek (May 23, 2011)

There is tons of info on how to set-up leaf springs online.
Basic set-up would have the fixed mount at the front and the shackle in the rear. You want the shackle to sit slightly less then 45* rearward from vertical when the weight is on them. This will give you a good ride and not allow it to get in a bind like now.


----------



## Bugpac (May 23, 2011)

actually the trailer is setting lower with the shackles that way, properly will raise it about 2".


----------



## moberg12 (May 24, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> actually the trailer is setting lower with the shackles that way, properly will raise it about 2".



The new springs will probably lower the trailer those 2 inches, with the correct shackle setup it should end up the same height. 

Upon further tear down I discoverd the reason the back was riding so high, the 9' long tongue had a bend in it. A new piece of 2x2 tubing will be replacing it.


----------



## Derek (May 24, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> actually the trailer is setting lower with the shackles that way, properly will raise it about 2".



Why do you say that? I would assume the extra arch in the springs from the shackle being bound up forward would lift the trailer.


----------



## Bugpac (May 24, 2011)

Maybe, but i doubt it. with the shackles set properly your gonna move the mount of the spring down a good 2", and add a new not wore out spring I am guessing it will raise, Ill be curious to see what does happen.


----------



## dj722000 (May 24, 2011)

You know if the rust didnt look the way it does on the axle and on leaf spring, I would say that maybe it had a slipper leaf spring on it at one time. Just maybe a thought.


----------

